# Tequila, Jalisco



## dmhaun (Jun 20, 2011)

On our next tour of Mexico, the four brothers want to go to Tequila for the night. I have heard it described as "Six Flags over Margaritaville," but it is a Puebla Magico and should be interesting. Anyone have suggestions for hotel and sights. Gracias, David


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dmhaun said:


> On our next tour of Mexico, the four brothers want to go to Tequila for the night. I have heard it described as "Six Flags over Margaritaville," but it is a Puebla Magico and should be interesting. Anyone have suggestions for hotel and sights. Gracias, David


I have no suggestions for hotels. It is an easy one day trip from Guadalajara and you could easily stay in a hotel in Gdl. I do have a couple of other comments though. There is a "Tequila train" from Guadalajara that goes to Tequila and back. It is very expensive ($800 or $900 pesos). They provide all the tequila you can drink so I have heard that there is a fair amount of excessive drinking on the train. There is also apparently live mariachi on the train. All this is hearsay as I have never taken the train. It is not my cup of tea. There are other alternatives. If you have a car it is a short drive. There are buses that go there for a lot less than the train. The buses cost under $100 pesos. Also consider whether you would rather visit Tequila or Amatitan. They are quite close together and both are home to tequila factories. I have done a tour of the Jose Cuervo factory in Tequila and the Herradura factory in Amatitan. I found the Herradura tour to be more interesting. But I like the city center in Tequila better than Amatitan.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Tequila is a great spot to visit. From Chapala, it is 1:45 by car, but less than an your from Guadalajara, as mentioned above. The train is much too rich for my blood. Besides, I know folks who have taken the train and can't remember the town!
The best approach would be to drive into Tequila and find a hotel in centro early in the day. Then, do your exploring and tasting without worry of having to drive home. Tequila has several good restaurants and some are very good for seafood, as well as other dishes, since Tequila is a first stop for the daily seafood trucks from the Pacific, on their way to the wholesale markets in Guadalajara.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

The train does not even go to the town of Tequila, it visits Amatitan home of the Hedradurra Factory...


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I am a big tequila fan and have made the pilgrimage to the pueblo that the beverage is named after. The town is nicer than I expected and the day I was there I got so wrapped up in shopping for various tequilas that I missed the last bus back to Guadalajara. I was wandering around near the bus station trying to figure out what I was going to do and a man, probably in his eighties, came up to me and asked if I had some troubles. 

I told him that it looked like I'd need a hotel for the night since I'd missed the last bus and he said that some nuns ran a nice hotel on the town square and had very reasonable rates. He personally walked with me all the way from the bus station on the edge of town to the hotel in the zocalo to show me where it was. At first, I thought he'd hit me up for a tip or something (which would have been fine) but he just wished me well and went on his way. Nice fellow.

I went into the hotel and found it to be clean, pleasant and inexpensive. I wish I could tell you the name of the place but I can't remember it. I'm sure there are nicer hotels in town but that one fit the bill for me that night. 

The Jose Cuervo tour is nice but don't miss the tour of the Cofradia distillery. It is a smaller, more boutique-like operation and they are the makers of several tequilas from low end to wonderful "artesenal" tequilas. Their flagship tequila is Casa Noble, which is possibly the finest tequila I have tasted in all my years as a tequila junkie. 

I'm planning a trip again next spring. You know, a junkie needs his fix now and again. I also want to visit the area of los altos de Jalisco because that's where most of my favorites (besides Casa Noble) are from. That red earth adds something to the agave flavor that sits really well with my palate... earthy hints of cinnamon and pepper. Mmmm... I may just go pour myself one now!

Have fun!


----------



## dmhaun (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the tips! They are appreciated! Feliz viaje, David


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

dmhaun said:


> On our next tour of Mexico, the four brothers want to go to Tequila for the night. I have heard it described as "Six Flags over Margaritaville," but it is a Puebla Magico and should be interesting. Anyone have suggestions for hotel and sights. Gracias, David


In April/08 we stayed overnight in Tequila at the Plaza Jardin hotel, right on the zocolo, at 390 pesos. It was fine and has a good cafe for breakfast. We parked overnight right on the street across from the hotel without problems....and our car was loaded with "stuff". As we recall, centro was pretty quiet, even though it was a Saturday night. Not a lot of restaurants around the zocolo: we ate at Chili Willies, which had just opened that very day, owned and operated by a local who'd lived for years in California and come home.


----------

